# what's wrong with e46 m3s.



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

i don't get it. I was just looking and see the prices drop like a brick. What is wrong with these cars??? some of them look nice and wouldn't ming buying them. I have seen 2001 m3 from 35k. wtf? Someone please explain. I might be upto buying one of these cuz a lot of them have warranty up to 100k miles...

http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...=BMW&address=20170&search_type=used&x=33&y=10

lil raja


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

BTW, I love how the SMG cars are listed as "automatic".

There's an SMG-equipped 2002 M3 (steel grey/grey) with 7200 miles for $38K.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

LIL RAJA said:


> *i don't get it. I was just looking and see the prices drop like a brick. What is wrong with these cars??? some of them look nice and wouldn't ming buying them. I have seen 2001 m3 from 35k. wtf? Someone please explain. I might be upto buying one of these cuz a lot of them have warranty up to 100k miles...
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...=BMW&address=20170&search_type=used&x=33&y=10
> 
> lil raja *


A 2002 convertible with only 2900 miles for $38K? Hmm. Is it stolen? That car is 60K new.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

price artificially low to get calls, then tell people it was a mistake?


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *price artificially low to get calls, then tell people it was a mistake? *


yeah, but did u see how many were listed below or at about 40k?
It makes you wonder if they are just fed up going to the dealers for minor stuff and they just are willing to get rid of it or is this aftermath of IT crash? (recent one is Qwest CEO under investigation for fraud)..

lil raja


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

A 2001 M3 with 8k miles for $35,500?

Maybe the engine problems/rumors have done more damage to the M3's normally sterling depreciation than we thought.

Hmmm...a 2003 325i for the wife and an E46 M3 for me next year when they drop to $30k.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

TD said:


> *BTW, I love how the SMG cars are listed as "automatic".
> 
> There's an SMG-equipped 2002 M3 (steel grey/grey) with 7200 miles for $38K. *


7200 miles on a 2002? that guy is a driving fool!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

New Ms under 40 are surprising...they are now competing with E36 M3.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> 7200 miles on a 2002? that guy is a driving fool! *


When did the first 2002s hit?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> When did the first 2002s hit? *


If 02 production started in 9/01, then east coast woulda gotten cars in 10/01, so 7200 miles isn't out of the ordinary at all. I know people who put 20k annually easily.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> If 02 production started in 9/01, then east coast woulda gotten cars in 10/01, so 7200 miles isn't out of the ordinary at all. I know people who put 20k annually easily. *


That's what I was thinking. I just wasn't sure when the first cars got here.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> 7200 miles on a 2002? that guy is a driving fool! *


I have 10,000 on mine in 9 months. Not that much!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

M3's are not going for that low. I don't know what's wrong with those cars or prices, but no one would sell one in even decent shape for under $40,000. 2002's will go for minimum $45,000.

One guy just traded his in on a used 996 that had a sticker in the mid 50's and he got a straight trade at a dealership.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

$40k for a Hamman tuned E46 M3 that has 414hp and 19" BBS LM wheels? :yikes:










Also, I'm actually ordering a new E46? Today must be a dream. :lmao:


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *$40k for a Hamman tuned E46 M3 that has 414hp and 19" BBS LM wheels? :yikes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this one i am gonna go check out. he lives only like 176 miles away. sent him email already.

lil raja


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Maybe those cars' owners are in financial trouble or have/had blown motors. Around here used E46M3s go for pretty close to sticker on a new stripper one. :dunno: 

I've heard that the bearing problem has been resolved, so hopefully we won't see any more new prod ones with blown motors.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Maybe those cars' owners are in financial trouble or have/had blown motors. Around here used E46M3s go for pretty close to sticker on a new stripper one. :dunno:
> *


Well, financial trouble is a reason to sell, but why sell for $10000 less than market value?

Maybe that's why they're in financial trouble in the first place :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I may have discovered the answer. These are not U.S. Dollars we're talking about. Probably GB Pounds for the cheapest one (note the blue leather) and the Hamann one (note the Euro plate)


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *I may have discovered the answer. These are not U.S. Dollars we're talking about. Probably GB Pounds for the cheapest one (note the blue leather) and the Hamann one (note the Euro plate) *


You wish. :angel:

The guy with the Hamann tuned car is 130 miles from me. I bet he's in NY.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *
> 
> You wish. :angel:
> 
> The guy with the Hamann tuned car is 130 miles from me. I bet he's in NY. *


then why the euro plates and no reflectors?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> 7200 miles on a 2002? that guy is a driving fool! *


I've got over 5,000 (5,400?) on mine. 4/22 delivery.


----------



## Zen AWD (Jul 17, 2002)

Hi all, 

I dealt with the "414hp" M3 from Germany guy and concluded the whole thing is a scam. 

Basically he's looking for 20% "deposit", which is $8,000, into an escrow account but refuse to use escrow.com, which is one of the few licensed escrow companies. He insisted that we use escrow-union.com, and special-etrade.com (its now dead.) 

I did a whois on both sites, apparently the SAME person from Hong Kong registered both of them in mid July Then I went back to this guy, he called him self Ron, and asked how long he has been working with escrow-union.com, he told me 9 months and exclusively via web, which is obviously impossible.

Gotta keep dreaming I suppose =)

Dan


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

Zen AWD said:


> *Hi all,
> 
> I dealt with the "414hp" M3 from Germany guy and concluded the whole thing is a scam.
> 
> ...


yeah, my brother dealt with him and it does not seem legit. 
the guy is a doctor and wants to sell his m3 to expand his hospital. Then he goes he will bring the car to usa with 20% deposit 8k, if u like the car u pay the rest. If not he stays in usa until it's sold. shouldn't a doctor be busy in his profession then selling cars overseas. On top of that how does one get 414hp from hamann when their page doesn't list that kind of gain. the hamann air intake is about 6k, but that does not give more than like 20hp or something. where are the rest of the power coming from? I wonder. then he got bbs lm. How can he even sell for 40k with all customs and taxes. this got to be a SCAM. u r so right.
forget it. i rather pay 15k more and have a car. hahhaha
raja


----------

